# Any Rivers Open Up??



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Just wondering with the warm temps and rain if any of the rivers opened up a little bit o go out and get a days worth of fishin in?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I am positive they have, but might want to wait till next weekend, there is rain coming and they will likely blow out! That's a good thing though. Get some fresh feesh.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

wanna go myself BAD but yep check the charts blown out and still ice flood watch for Shag in Eastlake hope it stays a bit warm this week and maybe mid week or next weekend this weekend looks to be a big no go


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Drove by the Chagrin at Daniel's. The river is wide open and blown out. Ice sheets are piled up on the shore.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

the rocky is fully blown out..I was there when the marina broke through! what a sight! it wont fish til tuesday..maybe monday


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Shag maybe monday afternonn if it falls quick enough if not def Tuesday


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

chagrin still looks muddy as of today, but the flow is dropping nicely. hopefully in a few days i'll get to wet the line...


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

The V is blown


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Fished the Rock today, pretty brown still but somewhat fishable. Tomorrow should be better.


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

Fished the Rocky and the V yesterday. The water was coming down and clearing up but was still to high and dirty for a noob like me. We got the !# for sure. Both should be good today or tomorrow.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

You got the squirrel !# (or whatever that rodent is)? I assume you got :S


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

touche lol you know what i mean. Why do we have a squirrel option anyway?


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Is getting the squirrel when you not only dont get any fish, but you break your rod as well. If thats the case then I hate getting squirrel'd. 

In all seriousness did anyone else piss themselves when seeing the picture of the squirrel? 

~Rick


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

haha I have gotten the Squirrel several times then. Its the worst when it is on your first cast or so. 

I am glad it made someone laugh anyway


----------



## Spencer_Blanton (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm think about making the drive up this weekend (4hrs). Can you guys that are local to the Rocky post if it starts icing over?

Thanks,

Spencer


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Didn't look myself but a customer said that the Chagrin is frozen.


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

i was on the chagrin yesterday and it was wide open where i was, water was still a bit stained, but no ice really at all, a little bit of shelf ice but nothing to bad.


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

i was at the rocky yesterday and seen hardly any visible ice. should be good tomorrow and the weekend. fish-on!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Spencer_Blanton said:


> I'm think about making the drive up this weekend (4hrs). Can you guys that are local to the Rocky post if it starts icing over?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Spencer


Rocky is closing quickly. Fished mid and lower ends Wednesday and Thursday. Wednesday was wide open. Thursday (afternoon) was fishable in many spots but had to break thru about 10' of shelf ice to reach the open areas. Slush wasn't an issue during the afternoon, but it started collecting once the snow got heavier. Friday might still work. Saturday doesn't look good. I will probably take a look Friday morning if the snow doesn't get too heavy.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

chagrin is getting slushy in slower areas. and with the snow coming, get out while you can


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

What's the outlook for Saturday on the Grand or Chagrin?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Clayton said:


> What's the outlook for Saturday on the Grand or Chagrin?


From what I've seen the lower chagrin is locked up.. but I dont know about the grand....


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Went sledding with the kids last night and there was at least a little open water on the chagrin at reeves rd park.


----------

